
Show HN: Headless, static website CMS - christilut
https://www.headless.rest
======
fiatjaf
I try to login with GitHub and get an "Incorrect login" window. It works after
I confirm my email, however.

Anyway, this may be good, but the interface is kinda heavy, don't you think?
Also, it seems that the "blueprints" should be written in JSON or whatever,
something a programmer must write. If you're not offering flashy interfaces
with click buttons and you only want programmers, perhaps you should just
offer a CLI interface.

~~~
christilut
Yea the "incorrect login" is a generic message now. The title isn't correct,
I'll change it.

The blueprints section will get a graphical editor soon, very high on the
priority list.

So if you invite users with the Editor role, they will edit content in the
same interface but things like Blueprints are hidden for them. Target audience
right now is developers but the future plan is to make it so that you start
using Headless without any technical knowledge.

------
wgroenewold
"For developers, but real people too".

Barf.

